# Event-Flyer erstellen mit Photoshop CS3



## KIZNUD (18. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich veranstalte monatlich kleine Events. Nun ist es jedoch so, dass mein bisheriger "Flyer-Bauer" zeitlich zu sehr eingespannt ist und ich das nun irgendwie erledigen muss.

Ich bin quasi ein "Anfänger" in Sachen Photoshop, möchte und muss jedoch es erlernen Flyer zu erstellen.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir hilfreiche Tipps und Tricks nennen oder zeigen könntet, sodass ich möglichst rasch loslegen kann. 

Gruß,
KIZNUD


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (18. September 2007)

Ich denke, jeder andere hier wird es ähnlich sagen:

Wir helfen dir gerne eine Idee zu realisieren und dir bei Problemen zu helfen, aber einfach zu sagen: ich will einen Flyer erstellen, wie mach ich das, ist zu dürftig.

Entwerfe erstmal ein Konzept, scribble bißchen, so dass man erkennen kann, was du genau machen willst.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## KIZNUD (19. September 2007)

Dennis Schmidt hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, jeder andere hier wird es ähnlich sagen:
> 
> Wir helfen dir gerne eine Idee zu realisieren und dir bei Problemen zu helfen, aber einfach zu sagen: ich will einen Flyer erstellen, wie mach ich das, ist zu dürftig.
> 
> ...




Ok! Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde mich dann mal ans Werk machen...


----------

